# New Extat?



## Orin (Dec 30, 2008)

Check out this interesting 'extatosoma'

http://www.iannibutterfly2.net/components/...duct/Pha085.jpg


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 25, 2009)

looks neat. is it a new subspecies or what?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 25, 2009)

Neat.  Do you have any information about it?


----------



## pedro92 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats sweet!

500th post im gonna molt now


----------



## shorty (Jan 25, 2009)

Interesting, is that a newly discovered species? What is it exactly?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 26, 2009)

Its not an extatosoma, but i cant remember exactly what is was now :huh:


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, morph ur right. it doesn't have the 'crown' which is kinda the signature of extatosoma's.


----------

